# DNP: The Secret Weapon to Burn Fat



## mugzy

If you are seeking to shed body fat very quickly, DNP is what you're looking for. Be warned - DNP is very powerful and can be deadly when abused. However, if you're facing a situation where getting in shape for a show (when you're behing) is absolutely essential, DNP is an option.

The good news is that very few bodybuilders have died from DNP use. The scare tactics do exist for a reason, however. Many people have gotten very sick from DNP. Additionally, there are probably many cases of bodybuilders who have quietly passed away, or at the very least quietly suffered some serious side effects and recovered or retired, thanks to the use of DNP.

DNP is a yellow chemical used to make dyes. Simply put, it works in bodybuilders by elevating the metabolism - and raising the body's temperature by a few degrees. You know how you feel when you have a fever - sweating, chills, and constant discomfort? Welcome to a normal day in the life of a DNP user. On the plus side, however, you know how lean you look when you get over the flu? That will happen as well!

DNA works to deplete ATP from your cells, which causes the body to replace this energy with food (or stored body fat). In other words, the cells consume at a much higher pace than normal. How much? Take a deep breath. DNP can raise the metabolism by 40 to 80%. Yes, you heard right. If you are able to burn 2000 calories per day normally, you will now burn through 2800 to 3600 calories per day. Your body will be a furnace. You will be sweating yellow the whole time, however.

You will become weaker on DNP, so be prepared for that. Your lifts will suffer and you will feel depleted. You'll be able to consume more calories on your diet than you did off of it! However, you will need these calories to meet the new metabolic rate of your system. Many bodybuilders report they lose about one pound of body fat - per day - using DNP. Larger bodybuilders can lose even more. There are no real known dangers to the heart, liver, or blood pressure levels when using DNP.

Now that you've been able to savor the terrific fat-burning effects of DNP, let's check out the negatives. You will sweat profusely. It will have a yellow tint. You will have an odd odor, of chemicals. You will taste metal much of the day. If you use too much DNP, you run the risk of permanently altering your thyroid function. Additionally, it can lead to blindness. As you can see, it's not something to take lightly.

You take one 200 mg pill per day, and then you sit back and watch the body fat disappear. If you feel any serious illness or side effects, or your temperature goes above a sustained 101 degrees, it is definitely time to accept the fact that your body wasn't made to handle DNP and you need to see a doctor!


----------



## dk8594

Came across this.  Well deserving of a bump, Mugzy


----------



## Trump

I love dnp :32 (20):


----------



## CJ

Trump said:


> I love dnp :32 (20):



You love BBC


----------



## Trump

British Broadcasting Channel????


CJ275 said:


> You love BBC


----------



## CJ

Trump said:


> British Broadcasting Channel????



Try again. :32 (20):


----------



## Trump

well I hear the wife telling her friends she love BBC I presumed she meant the tv channel



CJ275 said:


> Try again. :32 (20):


----------



## Steamboat

Lol, I’ve run DNP several times, all powder form, never the crystal form. Is there that big of a difference in results, effectiveness of the two...?


----------



## MrRippedZilla

Steamboat said:


> Lol, I’ve run DNP several times, all powder form, never the crystal form. Is there that big of a difference in results, effectiveness of the two...?


The only difference between the two is that crystal contains 25% less actual DNP than powder, which you'd have to keep in mind if you want to make a fair comparison. Example: 300mg powder vs 300mg crystal is actually 300mg powder vs 225mg crystal.


----------



## Beti ona

Steamboat said:


> Lol, I’ve run DNP several times, all powder form, never the crystal form. Is there that big of a difference in results, effectiveness of the two...?



In terms of effectiveness or side effects, no, although for some reason people in the forums speak as if they were different substances


----------



## Claymore

(new member) -A lot of good info in that post. I'd like to add that DNP doesn't, as a direct action, deplete ATP stores. DNP inhibits the ATP synthase molecule, forcing the body to work harder to produce the same amount of ATP, necessarily using more caloric value than normal to do so. This is useful to us because knowing it's mechanism of action helps us to form better diet and exercise routines to follow when using DNP. For example, because DNP affects ATP synthesis and not glycolysis, we know that it's near pointless to conduct aerobic exercise while using DNP, and that we should substituting anaerobic lifting and walking while using it.


----------



## Lizard King

The season is upon us!


----------



## Toast

Was just chatting with a coach about this. 

He advocates for 0.5mg/kg/day supplemented with an equally low clen dose for fat loss. 

For a 225lb bodybuilder that would be 50mg/day. He claims it’s sub perceptual but very effective. 

Love the “safer use model”...


----------



## Trump

Safe use would not include clen ever that stuff is awful. 200mg DNP is far less harmful than any clen dose 



Toast said:


> Was just chatting with a coach about this.
> 
> He advocates for 0.5mg/kg/day supplemented with an equally low clen dose for fat loss.
> 
> For a 225lb bodybuilder that would be 50mg/day. He claims it’s sub perceptual but very effective.
> 
> Love the “safer use model”...


----------



## metsfan4life

Trump said:


> Safe use would not include clen ever that stuff is awful. 200mg DNP is far less harmful than any clen dose




amen to that!!!


----------



## MrRippedZilla

Toast said:


> Was just chatting with a coach about this.
> He advocates for 0.5mg/kg/day supplemented with an equally low clen dose for fat loss.
> For a 225lb bodybuilder that would be 50mg/day. He claims it’s sub perceptual but very effective.
> Love the “safer use model”...


Sounds like a coach whos ego is far greater than his intellect. A common sight in our community.


----------



## JAXNY

Trump said:


> Safe use would not include clen ever that stuff is awful. 200mg DNP is far less harmful than any clen dose


How so?


----------



## Trump

JAXNY said:


> How so?


Clen has a detrimental effect on your heart, 200mg DNP has pretty much zero long term effects at all it actually has positive effects for me it lowers my BP but that is prob just down to the actual weight loss not the chemical


----------



## Beti ona

Trump said:


> Clen tiene un efecto perjudicial en su corazón, 200 mg de DNP tiene prácticamente cero efectos a largo plazo en absoluto, en realidad tiene efectos positivos para mí, reduce mi presión arterial, pero eso se debe a la pérdida de peso real, no al químico.



It also improves your insulin sensitivity


----------



## Trump

Beti ona said:


> It also improves your insulin sensitivity


Also reported to kill certain cancer cells


----------



## metsfan4life

Trump said:


> Also reported to kill certain cancer cells


And COVID. Just kidding 

but it certainly helps insulin sensitivity, that I can attest to. I take far less slin for diabetes while on. I revert back to the DNP-Xr study they did for diabetics


----------



## Beti ona

DNP is good for everything


----------



## metsfan4life

Beti ona said:


> DNP is good for everything


Except only needing 1 shirt for the day. Freaking sweat ball


----------



## Wildjoker83

Hi, I have read very little about DNP at this time, I’m interested in it for fat loss I’m 262 and want to get back to 200.


----------



## Wildjoker83

Additionally, I’m naturally a hot person that has body heat that’s like a furnace coming from me. From what I have read so far is the it heats up the body as a reaction.


----------



## CJ

Wildjoker83 said:


> Additionally, I’m naturally a hot person that has body heat that’s like a furnace coming from me. From what I have read so far is the it heats up the body as a reaction.


Yes. DNP blocks your body from creating ATP, so that energy is released as heat instead, and stored bodyfat use as fuel ramps up.


----------



## HighHeater

Yeah the heat can be pretty intense for some people, even at low doses. Dont look at Dnp as a fat loss drug, things can go bad. It’s a supplement for this lifestyle and gotta take it serious. How’s your training, diet, etc


----------



## Wildjoker83

Any advice on this


HighHeater said:


> Yeah the heat can be pretty intense for some people, even at low doses. Dont look at Dnp as a fat loss drug, things can go bad. It’s a supplement for this lifestyle and gotta take it serious. How’s your training, diet, etc


i use to be in the gym all the time I stopped all my routines in 2018. I want to get back in and knock out this belly fat.


----------



## Wildjoker83

I have to get back in my routine, and clean up my diet. You can’t out work a bad diet.  Just wanted an extra boost.


----------



## CJ

Wildjoker83 said:


> I have to get back in my routine, and clean up my diet. You can’t out work a bad diet.  Just wanted an extra boost.


DNP is further down the line. Get everything else in order first.


----------



## HighHeater

Wildjoker83 said:


> I have to get back in my routine, and clean up my diet. You can’t out work a bad diet.  Just wanted an extra boost.


Get back in the gym and on a good routine. You’ll be amazed at what just getting started again will do. If you’ve became sedentary your body will attempt to adjust and you’ll easily see the weight drop. Build a solid foundation before introducing DNP. It’s not a boost or a fat burner (well it is but it’s not your average) and has to be truly taken seriously. Get the basics back in order and then, if you need it, revisit it


----------



## flenser

Curious if anyone has tried a cooling blanket to combat night sweats. I used to use one when I would cycle on tren, and it did well for at least half the night. Not sure about DNP, though. It might be like pissing on a forest fire.


----------



## Wildjoker83

HighHeater said:


> Get back in the gym and on a good routine. You’ll be amazed at what just getting started again will do. If you’ve became sedentary your body will attempt to adjust and you’ll easily see the weight drop. Build a solid foundation before introducing DNP. It’s not a boost or a fat burner (well it is but it’s not your average) and has to be truly taken seriously. Get the basics back in order and then, if you need it, revisit it


Thank you I do appreciate the advice.


----------



## metsfan4life

flenser said:


> Curious if anyone has tried a cooling blanket to combat night sweats. I used to use one when I would cycle on tren, and it did well for at least half the night. Not sure about DNP, though. It might be like pissing on a forest fire.


Not sure if cooling blanket would help. It might make you feel cooler but I think during the night, that sheer weight of the blanket will end causing you to end up sweating galore. To me, anything that I’m laying on or under makes me sweat. I really only sweat at night on DNp. If I could sleep sitting up without leaning on anything, I would. Tried the hardwood floor with my dog one time, helped with the sweating as it stayed cold and no weight but it wasn’t too good on back


----------



## flenser

metsfan4life said:


> Not sure if cooling blanket would help. It might make you feel cooler but I think during the night, that sheer weight of the blanket will end causing you to end up sweating galore. To me, anything that I’m laying on or under makes me sweat. I really only sweat at night on DNp. If I could sleep sitting up without leaning on anything, I would. Tried the hardwood floor with my dog one time, helped with the sweating as it stayed cold and no weight but it wasn’t too good on back


I get night sweats just on TRT, so it should be interesting to see what happens on DNP. I have a vinyl covered recliner I used after shoulder surgery. Might be the way to go rather than soaking the sheets every night.


----------



## Send0

I have a bedjet that I use _(look it up)_... can't comment on DNP sweats, but I can say that it stopped any non-aas related night sweats I used to get. I sleep so comfortably with this thing... helps to keep me from waking up in the middle of the night.

I had considered the ooler, or some other liquid based bed coolers, but was worried about the possibility of getting a leak in the tubing over time. This is probably the way I would have gone if I didn't have pets.


----------



## Beti ona

metsfan4life said:


> Tried the hardwood floor with my dog one time, helped with the sweating as it stayed cold and no weight but it wasn’t too good on back



Many summer nights I had to lie on the wooden floor to sleep, it was by no means easy.


----------



## flenser

Send0 said:


> I have a bedjet that I use _(look it up)_... can't comment on DNP sweats, but I can say that it stopped any non-aas related night sweats I used to get. I sleep so comfortably with this thing... helps to keep me from waking up in the middle of the night.
> 
> I had considered the ooler, or some other liquid based bed coolers, but was worried about the possibility of getting a leak in the tubing over time. This is probably the way I would have gone if I didn't have pets.


I looked at those, but was hoping for a cheaper solution, especially for what may be a one time test run of DNP. My wife is talking about doing it with me, though. If that happens, the cost will be an us thing, and she is definitely into being comfortable no mater the cost.


----------



## Bro Bundy

JAXNY said:


> How so?


Clen is horrible for your heart


----------



## DesertRose

Send0 said:


> I have a bedjet that I use _(look it up)_... can't comment on DNP sweats, but I can say that it stopped any non-aas related night sweats I used to get. I sleep so comfortably with this thing... helps to keep me from waking up in the middle of the night.
> 
> I had considered the ooler, or some other liquid based bed coolers, but was worried about the possibility of getting a leak in the tubing over time. This is probably the way I would have gone if I didn't have pets.



BedJet sounds amazing, but crazy expensive. Glad it works so well for you though!


----------



## Send0

DesertRose said:


> BedJet sounds amazing, but crazy expensive. Glad it works so well for you though!


I got one of mine on ebay for half price, and another from FB marketplace for a little under half the price. One was missing some parts. I contacted bedjet asking for parts, with the intention of buying them, and instead they gave them to me for free.

I highly recommend shopping used. Good way to get a great product for a fraction of the cost, and the company itself appears to be great.


----------



## Wildjoker83

HighHeater said:


> Get back in the gym and on a good routine. You’ll be amazed at what just getting started again will do. If you’ve became sedentary your body will attempt to adjust and you’ll easily see the weight drop. Build a solid foundation before introducing DNP. It’s not a boost or a fat burner (well it is but it’s not your average) and has to be truly taken seriously. Get the basics back in order and then, if you need it, revisit it


I have been back to the gym for 3 weeks now, god I feel great. I got some of the cardio back still pushing to get back where I was and my strength has started to come back. I left with Rockeoid, he’s more on the bulking side of the site. Diets cleaned up lot but still needs to be tuned up here and there. No supplements at this time.


----------



## weightlossburn

Send0 said:


> I got one of mine on ebay for half price, and another from FB marketplace for a little under half the price. One was missing some parts. I contacted bedjet asking for parts, with the intention of buying them, and instead they gave them to me for free.
> 
> I highly recommend shopping used. Good way to get a great product for a fraction of the cost, and the company itself appears to be great.


Bedjet sounds pretty cool (no pun intended).  Thank you for the recommendation.


----------



## FFL

So my burning question is, where do I get DNP? I got it from the US a few years back which was hell to find in the first place but now they want paid by bitcoin! Glasgow area anyone? Website?


----------



## FFL

Trump said:


> I love dnp :32 (20):


Dito but don't know where to get it now. Could you give me a  clue?


----------



## flenser

FFL said:


> Dito but don't know where to get it now. Could you give me a  clue?


I can't offer you a reliable source, but asking on a public forum isn't likely to work out well.


----------



## FFL

flenser said:


> I can't offer you a reliable source, but asking on a public forum isn't likely to work out well.


That's why there is a private message option


----------



## TomJ

FFL said:


> That's why there is a private message option


Sounds like someone needs to read the forum rules

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## metsfan4life

FFL said:


> So my burning question is, where do I get DNP? I got it from the US a few years back which was hell to find in the first place but now they want paid by bitcoin! Glasgow area anyone? Website?


Most places require Bitcoin now.


----------



## Ryu

FFL said:


> That's why there is a private message option


That option might not end well man. Be careful.


----------



## zricky

could someone pm me a reputable source ?


----------



## Kraken

This thread has no mention of PN. Some people experience Peripheral Neuropathy as a side effect. This is nothing to minimize, it's a serious consequence for those who suffer this side. I have not personally been unlucky enough to get this, but people have reported that by the time they feel the tingling, it's too late. 

As for vision issues, I believe this is primarily related to DNP promoting cataracts, mostly in women. 

I'm not saying don't use it, but it's a good idea to know the risks when you're deciding.


PN Links


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/steroids/comments/2ngfzi









						Peripheral neuropathy due to dinitrophenol used for weight loss: something old, something new
					

The benzene-based compound 2,4-dinitrophenol was developed in the late 19th century, and was used during World War I for manufacture of explosives.[1]  A number of cases of dinitrophenol poisoning were noted in French munitions plant workers. Acute inisxication ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				






			https://thinksteroids.com/community/threads/dnp-neuropathy.134310652/
		



Cataracts Links






						Deadly ‘diet drug’ can also damage your eyes
					

Dinitrophenol (DNP) linked to serious side-effects including fast-forming cataracts and glaucoma. Find out more.




					www.fightforsight.org.uk
				





__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/dnp/comments/4thvie



			https://thinksteroids.com/community/threads/dnp-gave-me-cataracts-at-the-age-of-22.134312428/


----------



## weightlossburn

Kraken said:


> This thread has no mention of PN. Some people experience Peripheral Neuropathy as a side effect. This is nothing to minimize, it's a serious consequence for those who suffer this side. I have not personally been unlucky enough to get this, but people have reported that by the time they feel the tingling, it's too late.
> 
> As for vision issues, I believe this is primarily related to DNP promoting cataracts, mostly in women.
> 
> I'm not saying don't use it, but it's a good idea to know the risks when you're deciding.
> 
> 
> PN Links
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/steroids/comments/2ngfzi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peripheral neuropathy due to dinitrophenol used for weight loss: something old, something new
> 
> 
> The benzene-based compound 2,4-dinitrophenol was developed in the late 19th century, and was used during World War I for manufacture of explosives.[1]  A number of cases of dinitrophenol poisoning were noted in French munitions plant workers. Acute inisxication ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://thinksteroids.com/community/threads/dnp-neuropathy.134310652/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cataracts Links
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deadly ‘diet drug’ can also damage your eyes
> 
> 
> Dinitrophenol (DNP) linked to serious side-effects including fast-forming cataracts and glaucoma. Find out more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fightforsight.org.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/dnp/comments/4thvie
> 
> 
> 
> https://thinksteroids.com/community/threads/dnp-gave-me-cataracts-at-the-age-of-22.134312428/


I use it without issue.  But at the 750 a day that the article mentioned, the expectation should be death.  I go 300 a day Max.


----------



## Kraken

weightlossburn said:


> I use it without issue.  But at the 750 a day that the article mentioned, the expectation should be death.  I go 300 a day Max.



From what I have read the PN risk does not correlate to dosage. Most people don't experience it, some do. I'm not against DNP at all, I'm just saying be careful and discontinue at the first sign of this (or other) dangerous sides.


----------



## Oml

Can someone talk about a typical run on this stuff? Loads of conflicting information when you check places like Reddit or Meso, or tnation, do we taper up and down the dose? How long is a typical run on DNP?


----------



## TiredandHot

Oml said:


> Can someone talk about a typical run on this stuff? Loads of conflicting information when you check places like Reddit or Meso, or tnation, do we taper up and down the dose? How long is a typical run on DNP?


There's a sub forum strictly for that here, might want to read around. Some people have different ideas on cycle length, but I'd start with 200 or 250mg per day for a week to access tolerance.  You can run that longer, or maybe go up a little if you aren't having bad sides. I've done 500mg and  it sucks, longer low dose is much more doable. 

But I encourage you to read threads in the dnp sub.


----------



## Oml

I’ve been reading them, but it’s only for research. I can’t find any DNP anyway, and it’s probably a good thing. 


TiredandHot said:


> There's a sub forum strictly for that here, might want to read around. Some people have different ideas on cycle length, but I'd start with 200 or 250mg per day for a week to access tolerance.  You can run that longer, or maybe go up a little if you aren't having bad sides. I've done 500mg and  it sucks, longer low dose is much more doable.
> 
> But I encourage you to read threads in the dnp sub.


----------



## sean1441

Hello all, I'm a pretty active gym goer and am considering using (finding first) DNP. I'm around 300 right now at 25% bf, have lost about 35 lb the past few months doing a quasi carnivore/keto diet. I have hit a roadblock the past couple weeks though and would like something to help me get down to a weight where I can start running again. Long story but I ruptured a quad tendon last year so running at my current weight isn't possible... Anyways, let me know what yall think, thanks!


----------



## Send0

sean1441 said:


> Hello all, I'm a pretty active gym goer and am considering using (finding first) DNP. I'm around 300 right now at 25% bf, have lost about 35 lb the past few months doing a quasi carnivore/keto diet. I have hit a roadblock the past couple weeks though and would like something to help me get down to a weight where I can start running again. Long story but I ruptured a quad tendon last year so running at my current weight isn't possible... Anyways, let me know what yall think, thanks!


300lbs at 25% body fat?

1. What is your height?
2. How many calories are you taking in daily? 
3. What are you currently doing for cardio since you can't run?


----------



## sean1441

Send0 said:


> 300lbs at 25% body fat?
> 
> 1. What is your height?
> 2. How many calories are you taking in daily?
> 3. What are you currently doing for cardio since you can't run?


Yeah based on when I was around 230/240 with abs, 6'3, currently around 2000-2500, sometimes more if I don't stick to diet. For cardio I do 10 mins incline tread before lifting and the sled during leg days. Typically at the gym 3-5x week depending on work


----------



## Send0

sean1441 said:


> Yeah based on when I was around 230/240 with abs, 6'3, currently around 2000-2500, sometimes more if I don't stick to diet. For cardio I do 10 mins incline tread before lifting and the sled during leg days. Typically at the gym 3-5x week depending on work


If you do DNP, then stick to the absolute lowest dose; something like 200-250mg per day. DNP is not without side effects. some people have adverse reactions, and with DNP there's no option other than to wait it out. Not trying to use a scare tactic, but death is a possible "side effect" if a person goes too high and has an adverse reaction. Everyone's tolerance is different; height and weight have no influence on what a tolerable dose would be. @metsfan4life or @HighHeater can give you better guidance on DNP.

With that said, DNP IS not completely magical. You need to be disciplined.

Based on what you described, you have not hit any roadblocks. The issue is that you are not doing everything you can to lose the weight, and you admit to sometimes not sticking to diet.

You may not be able to run, but you can certainly walk. Add in a full hour of daily cardio into your routine. Do it all at once or break it up during the day. This will help create more of a deficit.

Be consistent with your diet. An online BMR calculator shows your base BMR is 2500 calories. You don't burn a ton of calories lifting weights (even though it might feel like you do). Keep your protein high, and consistently eat somewhere between 2000-2250 calories per day.

While I recommended cardio, you don't have to do it. Instead you could make a more dramatic cut to your calories. You could use something like protein sparing modified fasting diet; although that's not the only option. I don't like this approach, mostly because I don't feel like most people have the necessary will power to adhere to it... but that's just my opinion.

@eazy uses PSMF, and might be nice enough to guide you further if you are interested... assuming he has the spare time to do so. Google is also your friend here. 

Eat less food on your non training days; you are not expending as much energy and therefore don't need as many calories.


----------



## Send0

@sean1441 You can see there's a theme among everything I wrote... and that theme is primarily diet. 

If you choose to use DNP, you should still have your diet dialed in, on point, and adhere to it strictly. If you don't, and you continue to not be consistent or eat more calories than needed to lose the weight, then you will just regain any weight that you *might* lose while using DNP.


----------



## metsfan4life

@Send0 gave basically a full scope on everything I could touch on. DNP is a great product, don’t get me wrong, but it has some serious set backs if you’re not careful. It’s not a product that should be taken lightly. If you don’t have your diet and training down, it should be the last thing you look at. Might catch some slack to this but I would rather see someone take Testosterone before they dabble with DNp. At least with test, you’re not gonna potentially ruin your life with it (so long as you’re not being reckless). If you don’t understand DNp, you’re setting up for failure. Sure, you might lose weight, and I’m 100% positive you will…. But if you’re just gonna use it to drop weight, you’re just gonna to gain it back right at the end. Why put yourself thru sweating your ass off bc if a drug and nit bc if you’re working your ass off, only to be right back where you started. 

If you’re able to walk, that’s greats. Use that a low intensity and just keep at it. You don’t have to go balls to the wall to lose weight with cardio, Many people here do slim cardio and rely on their training and their diet to cut down. You just gotta figure out what best fits your body and lifestyle. 

I wouldn’t recommend you play with DNp at this point. There’s a plethora of knowledge on this board with the trhreads and people, just ask a question. As long as you’re sincere in what you’re looking for, people here will help, just ask.


----------



## Beti ona

If you cannot run you can walk or static bike, or swimming, there are many forms of cardio. With 300 pounds of weight, it should be easy to lose 50 pounds with a good diet and some cardio. Then, you will have to increase cardio, improve your diet, go hungry and it could be time to think about the DNP.

Anyway, I do not understand these guys, they register in the forum, ask questions, get answers that they do not want, and do not even post again to thank


----------



## Angryshitter

CJ said:


> You love BBC


Wait, who don't love BBC?


----------



## Kraken

The most important thing to understand about DNP is that it has a half life thought to exceed 24 hours, closer 36. This means that it builds up in your body even as you take the same dose each day. So, people say "aw that didn't do shit" and up the dose. *Don't do that.Be patient. Upping the dose quickly is extremely dangerous. *

And as @Send0 alluded to, you can out-eat even DNP. You still need diet and exercise on point, but mostly diet.


----------



## HighHeater

Kraken said:


> The most important thing to understand about DNP is that it has a half life thought to exceed 24 hours, closer 36. This means that it builds up in your body even as you take the same dose each day. So, people say "aw that didn't do shit" and up the dose. *Don't do that.Be patient. Upping the dose quickly is extremely dangerous. *
> 
> And as @Send0 alluded to, you can out-eat even DNP. You still need diet and exercise on point, but mostly diet.


good lord that is a bad idea tho to out eat DNP. you will feel like death from all the sweating


----------



## snake

Kraken said:


> The most important thing to understand about DNP is that it has a half life thought to exceed 24 hours, closer 36. This means that it builds up in your body even as you take the same dose each day. So, people say "aw that didn't do shit" and up the dose. *Don't do that.Be patient. Upping the dose quickly is extremely dangerous. *
> 
> And as @Send0 alluded to, you can out-eat even DNP. You still need diet and exercise on point, but mostly diet.


No different than the guy who took his second shot of gear and calls it all bunk. lol


----------



## sean1441

Thanks guys I appreciate the replies.


----------



## Beti ona

Kraken said:


> The most important thing to understand about DNP is that it has a half life thought to exceed 24 hours, closer 36.



A good idea if you don't have experience and you can't dose the cas is to take it EOD.

Or for someone like me, I'll do 2 or 3 days ON, and take days off when I see fit. 

It is not mandatory to take it every day for several weeks.


----------



## sean1441

Beti ona said:


> A good idea if you don't have experience and you can't dose the cas is to take it EOD.
> 
> Or for someone like me, I'll do 2 or 3 days ON, and take days off when I see fit.
> 
> It is not mandatory to take it every day for several weeks.


Yeah from what I've read you can also do super small (125/100) mg doses for up to a month to lessen the sides of using it and decrease chance of long term negatives.


----------



## Beti ona

That is the best way to execute, the only inconvenience is that it should take 2 weeks of total rest after 3 or 4 weeks of use, if you want to maximize the effects of fat loss.


----------

